# MAC fluidline vs bobbi brown gel eyeliner?



## dcole710 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm pretty sure I want one of these two to be my next purchase but I'm torn. I tried the mac fluidline the other day and I liked it but I've been reading really good things about the bobbi brown long-wear gel eyeliner . Has anyone tried both that can give me a comparative opinion. Or which of the two do you prefer?

Thanks:laughing: !

mods: i did a search but didn't find any threads comparing the two


----------



## Marisol (Apr 8, 2007)

I have both and like both equally.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 8, 2007)

i havent used bb's but i have the MAC fluidline in blacktrack and i love it!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2007)

I have tried neither, sorry. I was just wondering what you were interested in them for, like I've heard the MAC stays on waterlines really well, that kind of thing?

I guess it would depend what you were looking for in a liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let us know how you go, I've been interested in the fluidlines by mac too.


----------



## missjewell (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been using mac fluidline for over a year now and I like it, I ran out and thought I would try the Bobbi Brown, I like Bobbi Brown better it goes on really smooth and stays on, to me it has a brighter look, where as the Mac seemed to fade more.

They are equally good, I will probably by Bobbi Brown when I run out.


----------



## breathless (Apr 8, 2007)

never tried either. i hear good things about both.


----------



## KristinB (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the Bobbi Brown. I agree that it goes on brighter and with my oily lids it lasts longer.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never tried Bobbi Brown's, but MAC Fluidlines are awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leibeans (Apr 8, 2007)

I hear that bobbi brown is much better for staying power and oily lids compared to fluidline, but fluidline is cheaper and lasts just as long for people who don't have oily lids and the colors are more fun too.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 8, 2007)

I had a MAC Fluidline and it went on like a dream. I think I have a teeny bit left actually... I'd love to try Bobbi Brown but its not easy to get hold of where I am and I don't like buying cosmetics on the web.

Do these go on waterline well? I've never tried them but would love it if they did stay as kohl never ever stays on my waterlines.

xxx


----------



## Sprite7 (Apr 8, 2007)

I HEARD that they are both the same thing. Both lines are owned by the same company. I haven't tried Bobbi browns liner yet though, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

I've only used MAC's fluidlines and I adore it! I have no idea why it took me so long to get it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 8, 2007)

bobbi brown one works better for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 8, 2007)

I've tried both and definately go with the Fluidline. BB gel eyeliner doesn't have the greatest color pay-off or range of shades.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi,

Ditto...




I'm also a fan of Stila's smudge pots.


----------



## risser (Apr 9, 2007)

I had BB and MAC fluidlines.

*BB*

less moist (dry easily)

intense rich color

USD19

*MAC*

moist

multi-shades for choice

USD14.5

*Similar shades between BB and MAC*

black ink = blacktrack

graphite shimmer ink = lithograph(LE/'06 fall - A Muse)

chocolate shimmer ink = graphic brown(LE/'06 fall - A Muse &amp; Jewelscent)

I prefer MAC and some shimmer inks of BB, esp. sapphire shimmer &amp; ivy shimmer.


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

I've only used fluidlines and love 'em.


----------



## JenniferG (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got two samples tonight and tried them out: Mac Fluidline Blacktrack and Bobbi Brown Black Ink.

I had just bought a Smudge Pot last night and played with it for a couple hours. I wasn't happy with how quickly the Smudge Pot dried; you have to be really quick doing the liner and clean the brush in between each eye--I use a small jar of pure acetone to clean the brushes. It also was cakey when I applied it and ended up flaking within a few hours. This is why I sought out both Mac and Bobbi Brown samples tonight.

So tonight I applied the Mac Fluidline to my eyes first. It seemed to go on a bit easier than the Smudge Pot and most certainly did not dry out as fast. The fluidline is more creamier and lighter than the Smudge Pot allowing for easier and smoother application and smokey eyes. However, I wasn't fully satisfied because it was still a little difficult to apply and get a nice sharp,smooth edge.

So I cleaned up my eyes with makeup remover (olive oil) and washed it and started over.

I started with the Bobbi Brown sample this time, on the right eye. And *WOW* I was blown away at how smooth it applied and how clean and sharp I got the line edges, including a very fine sharp cat eye point. I then thought at this point, WOW this is the winner, but I had to be sure and applied the Mac Fluidline again on the left eye. It just did not apply that smoothly compared to the Bobbi Brown.. It was more cakey than Bobbi Brown as well. However, it was easier to apply than the Smudge Pot.

So for me Bobbi Brown &gt; Mac Fluidline &gt; Smudge Pot. I might be returning the Smudge Pot; I am not quite sure yet. I want to try all these again with a better liner brush--however that bobbi brown sure applied nicely with my crappy brush.

I might end up just buying Bobbi Brown and sticking with that, unless of course there are colors in Fluidline that want.

Oh another note; after about 20 minutes i rubbed each eye and much more of the fluidline rubbed off versus the Bobbi Brown.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2010)

I can only chime in if you want a brown. If you want a nice deep brown go with bobby brown, i find the mac browns come out lighter and more like bronze even when they dont have shimmer.

I also find that the bobbi brown is slightly thinner than the mac one i have (this could be a drying issue though) which means i can get a smoother line and they rinse off the brush easier. That being said they are extremely similar so i would suggest going with the brand that has the color you prefer


----------



## JenniferG (Mar 6, 2010)

Orangeeyecrayon, yeah I have to agree with you, they are quite similar. Been using them both again this morning and now I am thinking they both go on equally as well; I can't quite know for sure yet because I need a better brush. I put a little more product on the brush with the Fluidline this morning versus last night and it seemed to help.

But one thing I know for sure is that they BOTH go on a lot easier than the Smudge Pot, which I'll be returning today. I gave the Smudge Pot another go this morning--after playing around with the Fluidline and Black Ink for the past 12 hours--and when I did, I just laughed at how cakey it was and how hard it was to apply and not being able to get a smooth, sharp line like I could with the Fluidline and Bobbi Brown Black Ink. The Smudge Pot will be going back today and I think I'll pick up some Mac Fluidline Blacktrack and Bobbi Brown Espresso Brown.

Which Bobbi Brown shade of brown do you like? The Espresso or the other?

Oh one more thing.. don't buy the gel eyeliner at Sally's .. it was a joke.. the container isn't as airtight and I saw some dried out and cracked in the store. Also it went on poorly and didn't last. I like the Smudge Pot much better than this one. I have yet to try the ELF gel liner; I'll be ordering some soon.


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have Bobbi Brown eyeliner and I love it.. Never tried MAC fluidline but I think it will be my next one when I run out so that I can compare as I have heard great reviews on it..


----------

